# Pulling a tube ????



## evattman (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it possible to pull a tube with my Jon? One of my friends daughter wants to go tubing and my friend asked if the boat would do it. I have never even considered it. Does anyone have any tube pulling experience with a jon? I certainly dont want to do it if its overly dangerous. My boat will run about 30mph with just me......and the girl that I would pull weighs about 60lbs. I just wanted to get some opinions from you guys before I even consider attempting it.


----------



## natetrack (Jun 9, 2009)

I've never done it with a jon, but I have pulled tubes with my Jet Ski. It is probably a little more powerful, but much lighter. The only thing I experienced with it that was dangerous was when the tube would come outside the wake on a corner and pull the back end of the jet ski sideways. This probably wouldn't happen with an outboard instead of a jet drive. As long as you have a safe anchor point on the boat so that it doesn't break off, I would think this would be fine. Lifejackets for everybody.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 9, 2009)

bassboy 1 pulls people on tubes with his I'm pretty sure... He's got a 1542 with either a 30 or 40hp on the back... he says it does very well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 9, 2009)

Make sure you run a "Y" harness if possible


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 9, 2009)

You should be fine,just be careful & make sure your towing rope doesn't get in the prop.Make a Y & attach each end to your handles in the back of your boat,than in the middle of that attach your towing rope.This way it will pull evenly.If you put a little floaty thing where your tow rope hooks to the Y it will stay out of the prop better.
Some states require a second person in the boat to watch while your towing.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 9, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Make sure you run a "Y" harness if possible



I was gonna suggest that and watch the prop.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 9, 2009)

I pull my kids w/ a 50 horse but it's a fg boat and it does just fine. The "Y" thing is good idea but if you don't want to do that just get a floatin rope. That's what we use and it's awesome!!
Whatever you do good luck and be safe


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 9, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you run a "Y" harness if possible
> ...




Got my curiosity up?? Whats a "Y" harness????? Explain - pic would be great??


----------



## angry Bob (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a harness that attaches to the tie down loops on the back of your boat. it comes to a point behind the boat where you attach a tow rope thus forming a big Y. Picture your boat at the top of the Y, your prop in the middle and a tuber at the bottom.


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 10, 2009)

You can't go real fast anyway. If you go much over 15-16 mph you'll scare the beejeezus out of your tuber. We used to pull/get pulled by my BIL's 26' tri-toon with a 225 Honda, that was a sweet ride but if you got up 18, 20 mph it was too fast, you got beat to death...

Mike


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 10, 2009)

crazymanme2 said:


> You should be fine,just be careful & make sure your towing rope doesn't get in the prop.Make a Y & attach each end to your handles in the back of your boat,than in the middle of that attach your towing rope.This way it will pull evenly.If you put a little floaty thing where your tow rope hooks to the Y it will stay out of the prop better.
> Some states require a second person in the boat to watch while your towing.


Will the handles hold?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 10, 2009)

The most I've pulled with mine was about 200# & mine held.Just keep an eye on them.
The rope should slide to the inside of the handles & pull off the corner of the handle.My handles are bolted on with two 5/16" bolts to a plate of 1/8" stainless on the inside.

Hope that helps


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 10, 2009)

crazymanme2 said:


> The most I've pulled with mine was about 200# & mine held.Just keep an eye on them.
> The rope should slide to the inside of the handles & pull off the corner of the handle.My handles are bolted on with two 5/16" bolts to a plate of 1/8" stainless on the inside.
> 
> Hope that helps


My handles are held by 1/4 bolts so I'm not sure.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll see if I can find the tensil strength of 1/4" bolts.Mine is probably over kill.Just as long as your bolts are backed up with some sort of metal plate on the inside.Large fender washers would probably work.


----------

